# QP Designs Fatality M25 or Juggerknot 2?



## ShaneDylan96 (27/9/21)

What's the big difference? I absolutely love the flavor on the Arbiter and want something equally as good. What's the flavor like on the M25 and the Juggerknot 2? Also, What's some pro's and cons on both RTA's from people who own them, I'd really love getting some feedback because I'm very close to buying one of these RTA's


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/21)

From the Abriter Solo's sinlge coil and very Restricted Direct Lung Draw to the M25 or the JK V2 both dual coils, cloud chuckers... There's a big stretch!
You probably would want to test them first or maybe watch a few reviews on YouTube


----------

